# The Bitter Edge: Any Interest?



## Sepulchrave II (Jul 3, 2002)

Okay. In a nutshell.

The World: Feudal Japan meets Finno-Ugric Shamanism and Teutonic Myth.

The Premise: High level but low magic. Dark-Age / Low medieval technology.

Quirky magic: Sorcerers, bards, witches, enchanters, shamans. Runes, spirits, totems. Glamour. No 'civilized' magic, such as that exemplified by wizards and clerics. In fact, no distinction between arcane and divine magic at all.

The Characters: A wandering warrior-maiden named Sihu. A bard called Murme. Joalgh the Humourless, a dour forester. Ulf the Cunning, a seer.

The Plot: Sorcery. A voyage by sea. A giant. Oodles of deception, intrigue, plotting and betrayal - of course. 

The Catch: No healing magic in the party. Of any kind.


I'll be happy to share this, if there is any interest out there. If it's all old hat, then I won't bother. I should mention in passing that this is the same campaign world as Wyre, albeit milennia before. It is also the world that I keep returning to, even after fifteen years. Of course, it's not finished - they never are, are they?

Opinions?


----------



## starwolf (Jul 3, 2002)

Heh heh, I got the first vote! I even beat Horacio!


----------



## Nish (Jul 3, 2002)

I got the second.

And so far its unanimous.


----------



## Cyronax (Jul 3, 2002)

I'll be the third!!

(by this I mean please post more),
C.I.D.


----------



## Harp (Jul 3, 2002)

By all means, share.  The Heretic of Wyre is a great story due to your creativity and writing, and the talented players involved.  I'd probably want to read the tale if you were running a Smurf campaign with this bunch.


----------



## Rune (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks promising.


----------



## Lazybones (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, maybe "love" is too strong a word... but I really enjoy your writing. Bring it on!


----------



## Alejandro (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, maybe "Smurf" is too strong a word... wait, what am I saying? Smurf on, Sepulchrave!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jul 3, 2002)

I enjoy your writing and your high-level ideas.  I'll definitely give it a try. 

Caveat: you gotta answer my questions when I pose them!


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Jul 4, 2002)

> I enjoy your writing and your high-level ideas. I'll definitely give it a try.




You'll probably find this quite atypical as far as high-level campaigns go.



> Caveat: you gotta answer my questions when I pose them!




(Bows head shamefully). I will try my best.


----------



## DerianCypher (Jul 4, 2002)

Oh shoot, how do u unvote? eep... I love you man! Ignore that vote on the last option!!!


----------



## madriel (Jul 5, 2002)

Sounds intriguing.

Not to mention that we need something to ease poor Horacio over the shock of coming back to a Heretic hiatus.


----------

